# Has anyone done the lab band surgery?



## dale (May 13, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has had the Lap Band surgery done? If so how is it working out for you?
If you had it to do over would you?
I am going to a seminar to get things started August 11th.
got to do something.
With my aritficial leg walking is out.
Have other health problems that are supposed to go away when I loose weight.
but there is a catch 22. the diabetic meds I take the side effect is weight gain.

dale


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I found a website, I don't remember the address, I Googled it. But at this site you put in your weight and other info and it tells you whether you are a canidate for the procedure.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi, My father had it done at 65 and boy did he have to fight to get it done at his age. He has Loved it. he looks great. He is off all of his Diabetic meds, he actually mailed me a package of insulin needles nearly full for me to use on my small animals. He is constantly trying to talk my older sister into it. My sister in Law had the full bypass, and that one was right for her. Dad says no cause his is reversible, for instance she got sick and was quicly dehydrated, and landed in the hospital, if that would happen to him a few adjustments and he could take larger intakes of fluid and whatever till back on his feet, and then adust again. : ) They make the adjustments with a syringe they take all the fluid out of the lap band wiegh or measure it, and then put back in fresh with the correct amont either less or more. More fluid tightens the band restricting , and less loosens band allowing More intake.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

dale said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had the Lap Band surgery done? If so how is it working out for you?
> If you had it to do over would you?
> I am going to a seminar to get things started August 11th.
> got to do something.
> ...



Try these sites for info and some of the problems they have had with the Lap Band.


http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=lap+band+problems&fr=yfp-t-501-s&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8




On this site they have a video of a problem 
Lap Band being removed and why.


www.clos.net



bumpus


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

Thanks all for the information. August 11th I go to see the docs about it.
I looked over the information on the bypass and a nurse that works for the pain center told me the other day dont do the bypass they had some trouble with it in the other part of the hospital she worked it. 
I have looked it all over on the internet.

dale


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have three friend tha had it. They all said it was worth it. The by pass is much more dangerous because it's more invasive. Also as was stated before it is reversable. The by pass is not. The only problem two of the friends have is not being able to eat certain foods. No soda at all because of the fizz. No rice. Don't remember what all. But they recomend it.


----------



## RonPaulGal (Apr 11, 2008)

I elected to have Roux-en-Y Gastric Bypass surgery instead of the Lap Band.
I felt that the Lap Band would not be restrictive enough to make me change
my eating habits. With Gastric Bypass, there are definitely things you need
to stay away from totally or severely limit, such as soda or anything
carbonated, sugar, rice, pasta, bread. 

I have not had a soda since surgery in April 2005 and I never will again. I
have lost over 165 pounds, and now weigh 142 and feel better than I've ever 
felt in my entire life. I also strictly limit sugar as much as possible, and am
careful with foods like rice, pasta and bread.

A hugely important thing to remember is to chew, chew, chew - and to eat
small amounts on the fork or spoon at a time, especially in the beginning. 
Nothing worse than having something stuck in your stoma. The pain is 
excruciating, and if you cannot get it dislodged yourself, then you're looking 
at going to hospital to have it taken care of. 

Once I made the mistake of thinking I could munch on baby carrots. I was
not paying attention to my chewing and swallowed a larger piece before it
was thoroughly chewed. 

About an hour later I had intense pain and it wouldn't stop until I was
finally able to get the piece to come up by itself (don't ask). If I wouldn't
have been able to dislodge it, I would have had to go to hospital. Ugh! 

With Lap Band, you are restricted on the amount of food you can take in at
once, but it's my understanding that there really aren't the physical side-
effects to things such as carbonated drinks or sugar, like there are for gastric
bypass. 

I wanted those restrictions in place, to remind me that I MUST eat healthy 
and I MUST totally restructure my eating habits.

I highly recommend the following site, which gives some great information
on both Gastric Bypass as well as Lap Band:

http://www.obesityhelp.com

Best of luck to you on your journey.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

dale, how did your appointment go?


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

It was very good lasted about 3 hours. Doc took everyones questions and spent as much time on each question as was needed.
I filled out all the information packet that they sent home so I can get it going as fast as possilble.
I understand it may be 6 months out from now but the sooner started I figure the quicker it is done.
He is a surgeron that i had about 4 years ago and spoke to him about the surgery then. But the docs and hospital was not medicare approved then.
they are now so full steam ahead.

I will be glad to get this weight off.
Ihave an aritificial leg so walking is getting worse all the time.
I weigh 375 now.
dale


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad your questions were answered and it does seem that you have some underlying medical conditions that are complicating your situation. Please keep us updated.


----------

